# Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2011)

Moin Leute,
Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines HDS5 Combo Gerätes als portable Version. Solch ein Teil ist ja wirklich Klasse aber ohne die optimalen Einstellungen nutzt glaube ich das beste Gerät nichts.
Darum wollte ich mal gerne einen Thread ins Leben rufen in dem wir uns über die genannten Lowrance Geräte austauschen können. Es gibt solche ja schon über Darstellungen, Screens und alles Mögliche aber über die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten Kniffe und Tricks konnte ich noch nichts finden.
Mit welchen Sonareinstellungen fahrt ihr so aufs Wasser?
Was kann man, sollte man machen um die Anzeigen für die verschiedenenn Einsatzgebiete zu optimieren.
Was gibt es so für Möglichkeiten im System welche nicht im Handbuch stehen, da gibt es bestimt auch so einiges.
Ich habe vorerst eine Standardeinstellung "klares Wasser" für die Ostsee eingestellt und werde dann beim nächsten Angeltripp mal mit den Feineinstellungen rumspielen.
Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahmne, wer hat denn alles solch ein Gerät?


----------



## xxxtside (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

hallo,

gute idee - bin auch seit letzter woche besitzer eines hds 5.


war bereits 4 x in meinem urlaub auf dem wasser zum testen.

anbei mal meine wichtigsten einstellungen:

autoempfindlichkeit: aus
empfindlichkeit: 83%
farblinie: 80%
farbpalette 1(gelb harter boden, rot/blau weicher boden)
amplitudenanzeige: aus
tempanzeige und tiefenlinie: an
range: auto
pingspeed: aktuell auf 10, werde mal ich mal auf max testen)
fischsymbol: aus
frequenz: 200khz (es werden mehr details dargestellt als mit 83khz, 200khz eignen sich gut bis ~50m tiefe)

fischereimodus: hauptanwendung
scrollspeed: normal

was mich interessieren würde auf was man am besten noise rejection setzt und die surface  clarity?!


----------



## Enormm (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hi ihr  !
Ich hab meins eigentlich auch so eingestellt wie eastside bis auf die Empfindlichkeit die hab ich  nur auf  60-75 . Ist aber finde ich ,auch immer abhänig von dem Gewässer zB. auf der Ostsee hab ich die Empf. sehr niedrig ,am See etwas höher .
Man muss glaube ich immer etwas damit spielen :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



eastside schrieb:


> autoempfindlichkeit: aus



Warum hast du die aus, bzw. was ist dadurch anders?


----------



## xxxtside (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Warum hast du die aus, bzw. was ist dadurch anders?




am anfang kann man ruhig mit autoempfindlichkkeit fahren - an meinem gewässer hab ich derzeit bei ~80% das beste bild ohne störungen im bildschirm, wenn ich das manuell einstelle...das muss man jeweils probieren.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Alles klar, das werde ich dann mal probieren. Wenn alles klapt wirds am Samstag dazu kommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Moinsen,
ich war ja nun gestern endlich auf der Ostsee mein HDS und die Einstellungen ausprobieren. Eins vorweg, ich bin echt begeistert von dem Teil und der Leistung denn bei 17 Meter Tiefe den 60 Gramm Pilker am Boden springen sehen konnte ich noch bei keinen meiner Echolote. Nicht mal beim 737iger Humminbird welches ich zuletzt hatte und was ja auch schon nicht schlecht war.
Gefangen haben wir nebenbei auch ganz gut nur leider nahm der Wind schon am Vormittag so zu das wir schon gegen 1 wieder rein fahren mussten.
Nun zu den Sonar Einstellungen, diese Autoempfindlichkeit habe ich als allererstes rausgeschmissen. Der Bildschirm war so bunt das nix zu erkennen war.
Meine Einstellungen von gestern:

Autoempfindlichkeit: aus
Empfindlichkeit: 83%
Farblinie: 85%
Range: Auto
Frequenz: 200Hz
Ping Geschwindigkeit: 15
Sonar Optionen
Farb Palette: 13
Temp Anzeige: aus (der rote Strich oben stört mich)
Tiefenlienie: an
Amplitudenanzeige: aus
Zoom Werkzeuge: aus
Fisch ID: aus
Fisch ID Beeps: aus
Sonar Einstellungen
Netzwerk Sonar: an
Noise Rejection: aus
Surface clarity: mittel
Scroll Geschw.: normal
Manual Mode: aus
Fischerei Modus: klares Wasser

Beim nächsten Angeltripp werde ich weiter an meinem Teil rumspielen. Mal sehen ob da noch was zu optimieren geht. Gestern war ich jedenfalls mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Angeltripp werde ich weiter an meinem Teil rumspielen. Mal sehen ob da noch was zu optimieren geht. Gestern war ich jedenfalls mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.



Schon klar :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Nee, Jörg, *den* kann ich beim besten Willen nicht durchgehen lassen!!!! Der ist ja schon fast jahresferkelverdächtig!!!!


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Angeltripp werde ich weiter an meinem Teil rumspielen. Mal sehen ob da noch was zu optimieren geht. Gestern war ich jedenfalls mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden.


----------



## gründler (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Jo der haut wirklich rein und ist Jahresferkel verdächtig 


Aber schön das dir das HDS so zusagt.

Aber 83% Empfindlichkeit finde ich noch etwas zu hoch,ich habe mir angewöhnt sie um 70% zu belassen,aber das muss ja jeder selber rausfinden wie es am besten ist.

lg


----------



## angel-daddy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hallo,
schön zu lesen, dass euch das Gerät so gut gefällt. Wir wollen uns ebenfalls ein HDS 5 in Kürze zulegen.
Habt ihr die Geräte hier in Deutschland gekauft?
Ein Arbeitskollege verbringt im September seinen Urlaub in Kanada. Er soll uns von dort eins mitbringen.
Gibt es da irgendetwas zu beachten?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schön zu lesen, dass euch das Gerät so gut gefällt. Wir wollen uns ebenfalls ein HDS 5 in Kürze zulegen.
> Habt ihr die Geräte hier in Deutschland gekauft?
> Ein Arbeitskollege verbringt im September seinen Urlaub in Kanada. Er soll uns von dort eins mitbringen.
> ...


 Nur das dein GPS hier nicht geht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



gründler schrieb:


> Jo der haut wirklich rein und ist Jahresferkel verdächtig
> 
> 
> Aber schön das dir das HDS so zusagt.
> ...



Die 83% waren für gestern ok. Zumindest hatte ich keine wirren Punkte auf dem Display sondern nur das was ich sehen wollte. Obwohl sehr viele Blaualgen im Wasser trieben. Aber auch das werde ich nächstes mal ausprobieren wie der Unterschied ist.


----------



## zanderheli (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Interessanter Thread!

eine Frage: welchen Vorteil hat es die Sensibilität manuel zu regeln? Es kann ja die automatische Sensibilität um einen eingestellten wert erhöht oder verringert werden. So passt man sich exact den momentanen wasserbedingungen an. Oder gibt es einen Vorteil den ich noch nicht kenne.?

alles liebe
heli


----------



## hans (9. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Habe mir auch so ein HDS 5X zugelegt (seit 1 woche) und bin bis jetzt davon begeistert, hab es auch so gemacht die Automatiksen. einfach etwas in den Minusbereich eingestellt und schon hatte ich weniger störungen auf dem Display.


----------



## babsi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Moin, moin,

ich habe mir das Lowrance Elite 5x gekauft. Kann mir jemand
zu diesem Gerät Einstelltips geben?


----------



## hans (23. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

|supergrihallo babsi, eigentlich brauchste nicht viel einstellen , ich habe einfach fast alles so gelassen, habe nur auf flachwasser umgestellt, noise rejection auf low, bodenlinie an, surface clarity auf low, dann brauche ich nur noch mit Auto-Sensibilität herumspielen (die kann man auch bei automodus verstellen) um eine 1a anzeige zu bekommen, falls du senkrechte streifen auf dem bildschirm hast, das sind so wie ich festgestellt habe luftblasen die vom boden aufsteigen.
ps. das sind meine einstellungen fürs vertikalangeln.
hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## babsi (26. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



hans schrieb:


> |supergrihallo babsi, eigentlich brauchste nicht viel einstellen , ich habe einfach fast alles so gelassen, habe nur auf flachwasser umgestellt, noise rejection auf low, bodenlinie an, surface clarity auf low, dann brauche ich nur noch mit Auto-Sensibilität herumspielen (die kann man auch bei automodus verstellen) um eine 1a anzeige zu bekommen, falls du senkrechte streifen auf dem bildschirm hast, das sind so wie ich festgestellt habe luftblasen die vom boden aufsteigen.
> ps. das sind meine einstellungen fürs vertikalangeln.
> hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


 
Danke


----------



## Grazy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hallo,
hier ist ein interesanter link zum Updaten fürs HDS-5x ohne SD Kartenschacht vieleicht hilft es den ein oder anderen ders braucht.
Gruß Heiko!
http://www.arielle-tradingcenter.de...ate-Service-fuer-Lowrance-HDS-5X-Geraete.html    #:


----------



## tomytulpe (4. September 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



zanderheli schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread!
> 
> eine Frage: welchen Vorteil hat es die Sensibilität manuel zu regeln? Es kann ja die automatische Sensibilität um einen eingestellten wert erhöht oder verringert werden. So passt man sich exact den momentanen wasserbedingungen an. Oder gibt es einen Vorteil den ich noch nicht kenne.?
> 
> ...



erst mal hallo alle miteinander.ich habe fast ein jahr schon das hds5 und bin begeistert.ich stelle auch jedes mal dem gewässer angepasst alles manuel ein.meine ping liegt allerdings so bei 5,6,7.den zoom stelle ich in den bereich wo mein zielfisch ist.ich will nicht wissen was in 200 metern passiert wenn ich im mittelwasser fische.hier ein schöne momentaufnahme  von august am roms#h


----------



## Andy.F (27. November 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Habe jetzt gestern auch die erste Fahrt gemacht mit meinem HDS 5x. Soweit ok mit den Störungen usw mußte ich erst testen.
Die Daten der ersten Beiträge werde ich dann noch testen.
Hatte ein kleines Rotauge am Fireball das man auch am Grund sehen konnte was ja nix besonderes ist (beim Humminbird 728 auch) nur war das Echo doch recht groß.
Hat das mit der Empfindlichkeit zutun? Sprich wenn ich die von 80-83% runtersezte  sehe ich dann NUR die großen Fische?
Desweiteren habe ich gelesen wegen der Scheuchwirkung von dem knacken (Schall) das macht der Geber ja auch was soll hier denn anders sein? Habe grade die Einstellungen am Tisch getestet und da hört man das knacken ganz deutlich.
Desweiteren ab welcher Spannung geht das Echolot aus wegen der Anzeige.


----------



## Andy.F (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hat keiner eine Info wegen dem takken vom Geber und die Voltzahl?


----------



## fischhändler (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hallo Zusammen

 HDS 5 WP setzen?
 Taste drücken
 WP wird gesetzt wo Courser steht
 Wie bekomme ich den WP auf Bootsposition?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hallo, wenn das Gerät Satelitenempfang hat dann wird der WPT dort gesetzt wo du gerade bist. Am Cursor wird der WPT nur gesetzt wenn du über die Tasten den Cursor aktiviert hast. Dann kommt aber eine Nachfrage ob der Punkt dort gesetzt werden soll.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hilfe Hilfe|uhoh:#q

Großes Dilemma bei mir auf dem Boot.

Auf einer Trollingfahrt (m. Fisch) sollte mein Schwiegersohn
am Lowrance HDS 9 Touch einen neuen Wegpunkt setzen, was wohl gründlich in die Hose ging.
Wegpunkt wurde nicht gesetzt und dann noch das gesamte Sonarbild verstellt.
Das war er natürlich nicht.Wie von Geisterhand geschehen Dinge alleine.
Son Shit.
Habe schon einige Einstellungen ausprobiert, hatte aber bisher keinen Erfolg.
Was ist da schief gelaufen?#d


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Hallllöchen keiner mehr hier????

Grüssle CD


----------



## tamittt (26. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

hallo an alle,
ich benötige hilfe ...
ich habe ein hds 5 gen2 und will mir einen 2. geber zulegen. ein freund hat noch einen HDI geber den ich dafür nutzen könnte. kann ich den HDI geber am hds anschließen? die hohen frequenzen werde ich vermutlich nicht nutzen können aber ich würde eh nur 200 khz nutzen. gibt es da technische einwände? hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Twisterman (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Eine Frage an die Echolot Benutzer.
Ich habe ein Lowrance HDS 5 in Benutzung.

Vom  geruderten Boot oder Antrieb mit Elektromotor oder langsamer Fahrt mit  Verbrenungsmotor ist auch alles OK. Schöne klare Anzeigen, Sicheln (wenn  Fisch da ist) usw. sind vorhanden.

Ich war jetzt aber am Wochenende in Kühlungsborn und wir hatten einen 15 PS Außenborder.

Da war dann bei nur etwas schnellerer Fahrt schnell der Bildschirm nur noch "grisselig".

Sicheln konnte ich so schlecht bis gar nicht erkennen.

Muss ich ggf. die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit dann ändern?

Gibt es da eine automatische Einstellung, dass dieses Phänomen nicht ganz so gravierend ist?

Meine  2. Frage zur Geberbefestigung wenn man nicht immer mit dem identischen  Boot unterwegs ist. Was empfiehlt ihr, da man ja oft nicht weiß, welcher  Bootstyp auf einen wartet. Eher der gute alte Saugnapf oder doch die  Geberstange?

Die Befestigung hinten am Heckmotor verschlimmert ja m.E. das oben genannten Problem noch.

Hat einer Ideen?


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*



Twisterman schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Echolot Benutzer.
> Ich habe ein Lowrance HDS 5 in Benutzung.
> 
> Vom geruderten Boot oder Antrieb mit Elektromotor oder langsamer Fahrt mit Verbrenungsmotor ist auch alles OK. Schöne klare Anzeigen, Sicheln (wenn Fisch da ist) usw. sind vorhanden.
> ...


 

Zum Geberhalter ob Stange oder Saugnapf bleibt dir überlassen,wenn du nen Saugnapf nehmen magst dann empfehle ich dir hier raus selbst einen halter zu bauen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-x-Doppel-S...563031?hash=item3ccace6a57:g:Eg8AAOSwx-9W1F73

Die normalen Saugnäpfe für Geber halten hohe Geschwindigkeiten kaum aus,die Fensterheberteile dagegen schon und sitzen extrem fest auf glatten Oberflächen.

|wavey:


----------



## Twisterman (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Danke Dir schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.

Mal sehen ob zu den schnellen Geschwindigkeiten noch andere Meinungen kommen. 
Ansonsten müsste man sich doch evtl. nach hochpreisigeren Moellen umschauen.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314582

Schau dir das Video mal an und hör zu was Thomas zu Geschwindigkeiten usw erzählt.

Ich habe auch einige Echos durch und besitze auch noch welche (auch teure),keines davon zeigt bei hohen kmh noch was vernünftig an. 

|wavey:


----------



## Twisterman (15. April 2016)

*AW: Lowrance HDS - Einstellungen - Tips und Tricks*

Ja, super Video. Bringt ne Menge neuer Erkenntnisse (für mich). Danke.


----------

